# Angeln in der Nähe von Mommark DK



## Dorschknaller (24. Juni 2002)

Hallo Boadies,
wir möchten im nächsten Frühjahr in der Nähe von Mommark (Aero) zum Angeln. Wir sind 4-6 Personen. Hat jemand dort gute Erfahrungen machen können  in Bezug auf Unterkunft, Gefriermöglichkeit und Bootsverleih?  :z


----------



## Dorschknaller (16. Juli 2002)

*Angeln in Mommak DK*

:c Mensch Leute war denn noch keiner von euch dort Angeln?


----------



## makrele (16. Juli 2002)

Hallo Dorschknaller,
benutze mal die Suchfunktion und die Begriffe 
Mommark bzw. Fynshav (einige Kilometer entfernt),
da müßte Einiges gepostet sein (u.a. auch von mir).

Es gibt mit Büro einige Kilometer außerhalb von Mommark
einen Vermieter der viele Häuser in der Region betreut
und auch Kutter usw. vermittelt. 
Der heißt Kohlberg oder Kolberg, bin mir aber nicht sicher.
Ich habe alle meine Unterlagen weggeschmissen.
Der ist nach meiner Erfahrung seriös.

Grüße aus Franken
makrele


----------



## Mohrchen (16. Juli 2002)

Ich weiß nur das dort ein Kutter für 35,- Euro rausfährt.
Und außerdem liegt Mommark nicht auf Aero sondern auf Als.
 :g  Mohrchen


----------



## Udo (16. Juli 2002)

Hallo Dorschknaller

Schau mal hier nach www.dk-angelurlaub.de 
ich hoffe ich konnte helfen


----------



## Dorsch1 (16. Juli 2002)

Servus Dorschknaller

Ersteinmal muß ich Mohrchen recht geben.
Mommark liegt auf der Insel Als.
Im kleinen Belt gibt es so einige Anbieter.
Schau doch mal hier,oder hier.


----------



## Dorschknaller (18. Juli 2002)

Hallo Boardies,
danke für eure guten Tipps.
Das nochmalige nachharken hat ja doch noch etwas bei euch bewirkt.


Ihr habt natürlich recht, dass Mommak auf der Insel Als liegt. Ich bin von dort einmal mit der Fähre nach Aero gefahren.
War nur ein Katzensprung. Deshalb hatte ich Mommak und Aero zusammen genannt.

Dorsch1 deine links über Naldmose Camping und WRS Charteboot sehen vielversprechend aus. Ich werde mal Kontakt aufnehmen und schauen ob noch was frei ist.


----------



## Dorsch1 (18. Juli 2002)

@ Dorschknaller

Auf Naldmose Camping in Fynshav war ich schon selbst gewesen.Ich hatte mir dort so eine kleine Hütte und ein Boot dazu gemietet.Ich habe dort relativ gut gefangen.
Bei den Hütten sind Gefriertruhen mit bei.


----------



## Dorschknaller (19. Juli 2002)

Hallo Dorsch1

habe jetzt deinen Bericht über deine Reise nach Naldmos Camping im Jahr 2002 gelesen.#v  Deine Erfahrung mit dem Platzbesitzer und den Hütten waren ja nicht sehr positiv. 

Würdest du nochmal dort eine Hütte mieten? Oder sollte man sich doch lieber andersweitig umsehen.


----------

